# Milan, tutto vero, Silvio può tornare, i dettagli



## Willy Wonka (25 Ottobre 2017)

Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire. 
Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2017)

A questo questo punto sarebbe il caso di fare un bel comunicato e far partire querele, perché qua si mina la sicurezza di tutto l'ambiente


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> A questo questo punto sarebbe il caso di fare un bel comunicato e far partire querele, perché qua si mina la sicurezza di tutto l'ambiente



Concordo sul comunicato.

Serve che la società si faccia sentire.


----------



## Giangy (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se torna il nano con i suoi company addio Milan. Non posso accettare da tifoso purtroppo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che articolo è?! Comunicato subito. Comunque se torna B. smetto di seguire il Milan.


----------



## krull (25 Ottobre 2017)

Posso capire che la società non possa smentire ogni giorno notizie su notizie però qui comincia ad essere insistente questa cosa quindi si diano una sveglia ai piani alti


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2017)

Quello che mi chiedo è: possibile sia così scemo? Se tornasse davvero, ovviamente, la farsa sarebbe palese. Così come l'operazione Longobarda. Davvero qualcuno si berrebbe la storia del salvatore?


----------



## krull (25 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che mi chiedo è: possibile sia così scemo? Se tornasse davvero, ovviamente, la farsa sarebbe palese. Così come l'operazione Longobarda. Davvero qualcuno si berrebbe la storia del salvatore?



Nella sua carriera politica (e non) ha fatto di molto peggio. Sai che gliene frega a questo. Stava riuscendo a vendere Premium ai Francesi con chissà quale magheggio. Parliamo di un buco nero di 300 milioni in bilancio quindi ancor peggio del Milan. Per non parlare della nipote di Mubarak...


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ehm... ma chi ha scritto l'articolo non ha considerato due tre cosucce tipo:
1) Se il rimbambito parla anche solo un minuto di voler SERIAMENTE riprendersi il Milan, i familiari, che hanno fatto di tutto per toglierlo dal bilancio Fininvest lo fanno internare. E Silvio a quel punto (per dare retta ad altri rumors dei tempi in cui il closing era in stallo) ovvierebbe impiegando il proprio patrimonio personale? Scatterebbe comunque la rappresaglia della stessa famiglia, che ovviamente mira al patrimonio stesso come eredità...
2) Il Milan è stato venduto per una cifra - a detta dei più - sovrastimata. La persona che intenderebbe ricomprarlo è la stessa che poco tempo addietro l'ha venduto facendo una ipervalutazione, come potrebbe pretendere di comprarlo sottocosto, considerando che (Cit. Fassone) con l'acquisto di giocatori dal costo importante si è ulteriormente patrimonializzato?
Logica, chi era costei? Non lo capiscono che è soltanto una boutade messa su da questo venditore di fumo per far parlare di se fino al voto? Oscar Wilde diceva: "“Non importa che se ne parli bene o male, l’importante è che se ne parli.”


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che mi chiedo è: possibile sia così scemo? Se tornasse davvero, ovviamente, la farsa sarebbe palese. Così come l'operazione Longobarda. Davvero qualcuno si berrebbe la storia del salvatore?



Campagna elettorale imho


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Ottobre 2017)

se è una barzelletta non fa ridere


----------



## addox (25 Ottobre 2017)

Le elezioni si avvicinano, sono notizie che erano prevedibili. Invece Io avrei timore del condor e dei suoi amichetti, che già l'estate scorsa, durante il closing, aveva tentato il colpo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


*
Lamentele dei fornitori su pagamenti in ritardo, se ne parla qui ---->* http://www.milanworld.net/milan-lamentele-dei-fornitori-per-pagamenti-ritardo-vt54405.html


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


bla bla bla bla. un enormità di cretinate.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e *non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.*
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Giuro che a questo passaggio ho riso da solo. Tornando serio, una cosa del genere sarebbe la tomba del berlusca come politico e imprenditore, non è così scemo.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ma Galatioto è vivo? Sta aspettando con il resto della cordata il momento in cui finiremo ad Elliott?


----------



## vanbasten (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



che assurdità. piu di cristiano ronaldo al milan, ma mi facci il piacere!


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ci credo zero ma se succedesse smetterei di essere tifoso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Nella sua carriera politica (e non) ha fatto di molto peggio. Sai che gliene frega a questo. Stava riuscendo a vendere Premium ai Francesi con chissà quale magheggio. Parliamo di un buco nero di 300 milioni in bilancio quindi ancor peggio del Milan. Per non parlare della nipote di Mubarak...



Quando mi ricordo di queste cose mi vergogno di averlo avuto come presidente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ma anche per assurdo fosse vero, ha venduto perche non poteva e non puo garantire un Milan al vertice. Quindi che fa, si ricompra il Milan, andiamo avanti poi a campagne acquisti con parametri 0 ed obiettivo meta' classifica? Se ragiona come ha sempre fatto, ovvero da imprenditore, tutto cio, fortunatamente, non accadra' mai.


----------



## Casnop (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Ipotesi senza capo né coda. Gli attuali proprietari avrebbero decisamente una vocazione del suicidio. Noi no, e neanche alle chiacchere.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Premesso che siamo nel territorio della fantascienza, ma se proprio dovesse accadere tutto questo, allora siamo davvero di fronte a uno dei più grandi geni (del male, probabilmente) dell'ultimo secolo. 

Uno che prende il Milan sull'orlo del collasso, lo porta alle stelle utilizzandolo anche (o soprattutto) come piattaforma di lancio per la propria ascesa politica (con conseguente salvezza propria e del proprio circolo di amici). Poi lo lascia morire poco a poco, fino a venderlo a un prezzo astronomico sapendo di aver creato un cratere tale che difficilmente il gigante potrà rialzarsi in tempi brevi. A quel punto ricompare come salvatore della patria e di nuovo la sua figura vive una seconda giovinezza mediatica.

Non succederà, ma se dovesse accadere allora davvero si potrebbero aprire scenari apocalittici per noi (poiché sia chiaro a tutti, non riprenderebbe mai per investire pesantemente, semmai tutto il contrario, per finire di macellare la bestia).


----------



## wildfrank (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Addio mondo crudele......anzi: addio Milan, comunque sono stati anni esaltanti ( in preistoria ).


----------



## Casnop (25 Ottobre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Premesso che siamo nel territorio della fantascienza, ma se proprio dovesse accadere tutto questo, allora siamo davvero di fronte a uno dei più grandi geni (del male, probabilmente) dell'ultimo secolo.
> 
> Uno che prende il Milan sull'orlo del collasso, lo porta alle stelle utilizzandolo anche (o soprattutto) come piattaforma di lancio per la propria ascesa politica (con conseguente salvezza propria e del proprio circolo di amici). Poi lo lascia morire poco a poco, fino a venderlo a un prezzo astronomico sapendo di aver creato un cratere tale che difficilmente il gigante potrà rialzarsi in tempi brevi. A quel punto ricompare come salvatore della patria e di nuovo la sua figura vive una seconda giovinezza mediatica.
> 
> Non succederà, ma se dovesse accadere allora davvero si potrebbero aprire scenari apocalittici per noi (poiché sia chiaro a tutti, non riprenderebbe mai per investire pesantemente, semmai tutto il contrario, per finire di macellare la bestia).


Mister, è semplicemente iniziata la campagna elettorale. Poi finisce, tranquillo.


----------



## Ivan lancini (25 Ottobre 2017)

Sarebbe un sogno nel cassetto


----------



## krull (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un sogno nel cassetto



Speriamo che si sia persa la chiave di sto cassetto. Sempre senza offesa


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Speriamo che si sia persa la chiave di sto cassetto. Sempre senza offesa


tranquillo, è il suo cassetto personale


----------



## MasterGorgo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mister, è semplicemente iniziata la campagna elettorale. Poi finisce, tranquillo.




Il milan é molto border rispetto l'articolo 2447 e la convocazione dell'assemblea é obbligatoria se serve denaro,così forse capiremo se sia B il garante, o altri. Certo fosse lui sembrerebbe un duming di asset (vendo a 7 e ricompro a 3) ma si vedrà dai numeri. Tra qualche settimana.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mister, è semplicemente iniziata la campagna elettorale. Poi finisce, tranquillo.



La penso anche io così e credo che siamo entrambi nel giusto. Però da buon amante della fantascienza e dei film catastrofici non ho potuto evitare di pensare alle conseguenze nefaste di uno scenario di questo tipo.


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma Galatioto è vivo? Sta aspettando con il resto della cordata il momento in cui finiremo ad Elliott?



altro personaggio sopravvalutato, alla fine si è prestato ad una farsa per chissà chi


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> altro personaggio sopravvalutato, alla fine si è prestato ad una farsa per chissà chi



Galatioto non si presta a teatrini, non ne ha bisogno. Come non ne aveva bisogno Richard Lee.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galatioto non si presta a teatrini, non ne ha bisogno. Come non ne aveva bisogno Richard Lee.



Concordo...e credo che se è rimasto nell'ombra un motivo c'è. Staremo a vedere


----------



## Casnop (25 Ottobre 2017)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Il milan é molto border rispetto l'articolo 2447 e la convocazione dell'assemblea é obbligatoria se serve denaro,così forse capiremo se sia B il garante, o altri. Certo fosse lui sembrerebbe un duming di asset (vendo a 7 e ricompro a 3) ma si vedrà dai numeri. Tra qualche settimana.


Chi compra ora a 3 da Li (prezzo che quest'ultimo non farebbe, non ne ha interesse, del suo default risponde il Milan, non lui) deve poi mettere 3,3 per saldare il debito con Elliott, altrimenti tra dodici mesi perde anche i 3 spesi per rilevare le quote dell'uomo di Hong Kong, causa la escussione del noto pegno. In pratica con questa presunta operazione Berlusconi, come Milan, avrebbe sostituito un debito consolidato a lungo di 220 milioni di euro, a bilancio del club prima del closing, con uno privilegiato a brevissimo di 330 milioni di euro, ovvero il debito di Li verso Elliott/Blue Skye, capitale più interessi, su controllante e controllata, ma garantito da pegno sul capitale di quest'ultima: una follia, insomma. E non si pensi che un eventuale rifinanziamento a lungo termine possa essere concesso con maggiore facilità a Berlusconi. Le banche vogliono vedere il piano industriale a medio termine, prima di rifinanziare, e qui emergerebbe l'eterno quesito, Berlusconi acquisterebbe, indebitandosi, per fare cosa? Con quali prospettive finanziariamente apprezzabili? Una follia senza capo né coda, ma soprattutto senza futuro.


----------



## MasterGorgo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Chi compra ora a 3 da Li (prezzo che quest'ultimo non farebbe, non ne ha interesse, del suo default risponde il Milan, non lui) deve poi mettere 3,3 per saldare il debito con Elliott, altrimenti tra dodici mesi perde anche i 3 spesi per rilevare le quote dell'uomo di Hong Kong, causa la escussione del noto pegno. In pratica con questa presunta operazione Berlusconi, come Milan, avrebbe sostituito un debito consolidato a lungo di 220 milioni di euro, a bilancio del club prima del closing, con uno privilegiato a brevissimo di 330 milioni di euro, ovvero il debito di Li verso Elliott/Blue Skye, capitale più interessi, su controllante e controllata, ma garantito da pegno sul capitale di quest'ultima: una follia, insomma. E non si pensi che un eventuale rifinanziamento a lungo termine possa essere concesso con maggiore facilità a Berlusconi. Le banche vogliono vedere il piano industriale a medio termine, prima di rifinanziare, e qui emergerebbe l'eterno quesito, Berlusconi acquisterebbe, indebitandosi, per fare cosa? Con quali prospettive finanziariamente apprezzabili? Una follia senza capo né coda, ma soprattutto senza futuro.



Concordo perfettamente! Ma ho solo il dubbio che la follia possa giustificarsi con una figlia (piccina) privilegiata a brevissimo e scorporata dall'altra (già donnina).


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ed in tutto questo caos, la società è in silenzio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> A questo questo punto sarebbe il caso di fare un bel comunicato e far partire querele, perché qua si mina la sicurezza di tutto l'ambiente



Io l'avevo già detto.
Come ho scritto finché le sparate arrivano da emittenti locali o gente tipo Tiziano Crudeli va anche bene tacere..ma se lo dice uno come Bargiggia che sta su Italia 1 tutti i giorni e ha credibilità di pubblico SI DEVE smentire


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Trova conferme l'indiscrezione di ieri di Bargiggia (http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-bargiggia-milan-e-vendita-proposto-berlusconi-vt54367.html). Come riportato dal QS oggi in edicola, 25 Ottobre 2017, a Milano circolano da diverse settimane molti rumors attorno a questa vicenda. Qualora la situazione in casa Milan dovesse precipitare, Berlusconi potrebbe tornare in sella alla "sua" creatura. Silvio vuole un colpo di scena per ripresentarsi al grande pubblico a ridosso delle elezioni, e non ci sarebbe niente di meglio che riprendersi il Milan dai "comunisti" che non lo avrebbero saputo gestire.
> Berlusconi, qualora si riprendesse il Milan, affiderebbe tutta la gestione alla figlia Barbara scorporando il Milan dalla galassia Fininvest per non pesare sulla holding di famiglia, ma gestendo il club esclusivamente con il proprio patrimonio personale.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





de sica ha scritto:


> A questo questo punto sarebbe il caso di fare un bel comunicato e far partire querele, perché qua si mina la sicurezza di tutto l'ambiente



Che la società reagisca.
E' trentanni che sto qua si serve del Milan, ha costruito la sua immagine intorno ad un immenso gruppo storico di uomini/calciatori ereditato da Farina.
I suoi investimenti (onerosi) sono stati lautamente ricompensati dall'offerta cinese.
Fassone, e più in generale la società, devono rispondere a tono a questi servi della gleba che assecondano ancora gli interessi del pluricondannato, associando l'immagine del Milan a quella del loro datore di lavoro solo per meri fini politici.
Basta.
Basta.
Basta.


----------



## Crox93 (25 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> A questo questo punto sarebbe il caso di fare un bel comunicato e far partire querele, perché qua si mina la sicurezza di tutto l'ambiente



Non so cosa aspettano


----------

